# help! chariot glass problem!



## JohnGuard (Jan 13, 2008)

i used the masking set from aztek. when i pulled the masking off after painting a bunch of residue is left from the mask. what can i use on the glass that wont scratch or mess it up?


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

JohnGuard said:


> i used the masking set from aztek. when i pulled the masking off after painting a bunch of residue is left from the mask. what can i use on the glass that wont scratch or mess it up?


Hmm, I wouldnt think the vinyl should leave residue. How long did you leave the mask on the part? Maybe it reacted with the plastic. Did you try windex?


----------



## Nova Mike (Apr 26, 2009)

i used the masking set from aztek. when i pulled the masking off after painting a bunch of residue is left from the mask. what can i use on the glass that wont scratch or mess it up?


If it is a sticky substance, I had success using cotton swabs and vegetable cooking oil followed by dish soap and water to restore the shine. Hope this helps.:wave:


----------



## ShadOAB (Apr 29, 2007)

Lighter fluid will remove the sticky leftovers. Apply in drops and wipe with soft cloth.

(Don't light it!  )


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

WD 40 will remove it without harming MOST paints. Did you apply the masks to bare plastic or plastic dipped in future (not a good idea)?


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

this is the first I've heard of residue on the bare plastic. Try the soapy water first, then the vegatable oil


----------



## JohnGuard (Jan 13, 2008)

i applied the vinyl to bare plastic. i left the masking on for a few days. one day too many huh?
i will try something tonight and see if it works.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

John,
there's a product I use to remove adhesive residue called "Goof-off" I use it also to clean blister pack plastic. I HAVEN'T TRIED IT ON STYRENE, but you may want to see if it will do what you need. 

Try it on a scrap of the clear styrene before you do anything to see if it fogs the plastic up. If it doesn't, i'd put a tiny amount on a q-tip and go over the residue in a circular pattern.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

This is kinda timely for me, and not wishing to hijack this thread, but would either lighter fluid or windex work on tape residue sticking to a painted surface? I have some on the orange-painted front of my Moebius Space Pod.


----------



## JohnGuard (Jan 13, 2008)

aw crap! now i have acylic paint on the"glass"! how can i remove that without scratching the clear plastic?


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Cotton swab with nail polish remover works when the paint is still fresh, but I haven't tried that after it has cured completely.
Good luck!


----------



## ShadOAB (Apr 29, 2007)

Seaview said:


> This is kinda timely for me, and not wishing to hijack this thread, but would either lighter fluid or windex work on tape residue sticking to a painted surface? I have some on the orange-painted front of my Moebius Space Pod.


The lighter fluid will not affect the paint...(windex would ruin water base paints.) Toy collectors use lighter fluid to remove lables/stickers because it won't ruin the printing/box/packaging, etc. It won't leave a smell afterwards, either.


----------



## ShadOAB (Apr 29, 2007)

JohnGuard said:


> aw crap! now i have acylic paint on the"glass"! how can i remove that without scratching the clear plastic?


windex might remove it..I suggest wetting the area and let it sit for a bit..then try to wipe/rub it off. Avoid using a paper towel...it could scratch the clear plastic.


----------



## ShadOAB (Apr 29, 2007)

Lou Dalmaso said:


> John,
> there's a product I use to remove adhesive residue called "Goof-off" I use it also to clean blister pack plastic. I HAVEN'T TRIED IT ON STYRENE, but you may want to see if it will do what you need.
> 
> Try it on a scrap of the clear styrene before you do anything to see if it fogs the plastic up. If it doesn't, i'd put a tiny amount on a q-tip and go over the residue in a circular pattern.


Goof-off is basically lighter fluid for those without a lighter.


----------



## DLHamblin (Nov 7, 2008)

Lou Dalmaso said:


> this is the first I've heard of residue on the bare plastic. Try the soapy water first, then the vegatable oil


I had a bit of residue left on mine (bare plastic). I almost made a problem by using a bit of testors thinner on a cotton swap and it seemed to fog the plastic so I stopped. I then just used some warm water with Dawn dishwashing soap and carefulley worked it off. Clear Future fixed the small fogged area.

So my recommendation is not use thinner :tongue:


----------



## JohnGuard (Jan 13, 2008)

Nova Mike said:


> i used the masking set from aztek. when i pulled the masking off after painting a bunch of residue is left from the mask. what can i use on the glass that wont scratch or mess it up?
> 
> 
> If it is a sticky substance, I had success using cotton swabs and vegetable cooking oil followed by dish soap and water to restore the shine. Hope this helps.:wave:


I DONT BELIEVE IT!
you know...... usually i dont listen to guys when they say 

" oh, i have a trick for that. use 2% water, 10% dish soap, 20% mouthwash, 2 carrot slices, a shoe string, freeze it overnight and use only on wednesday. it will cure plastic cement by 34 seconds."

but in this case................. yeowza! veg oil and soap did it!
thanks dude! now i wont have to use my back up method........

A BALL PEEN HAMMER!


----------

